# My Caribe might be



## Twin Cities (Jan 31, 2003)

In my basement i have over six hundred gallons on the same water system with about ten aquariums. My Caribe are in a 220g and i have 9 or 10 huge rbps in a 125g that are breeding like crazy right now. last night i removed two batches of rbp eggs and this morning i noticed a male rbp circling another nest full of eggs ! so last night while i was moving the rbp eggs into a 20g, i noticed the Caribe tank and one of the larger Caribe is building a nest ! so ive been trying not to disturb them today but i cant help going down the stairs real quietly with out the Caribe noticing me to get a look. i dont want want to say for sure but it looks like they Are going to breed for me ! I cant believe what im seeing right now, two of my Caribe paired off and face down in the gravel...
the only thing ive done different in the last few weeks is sold two Caribe and one of them was pretty aggressive. so i dont know maybe that has some thing to do with it...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i hope it works out for you my fingers are crossed
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds very interesting! Hope they breed. BTW, can you give me some info on your tank environment? What are you using as decor, any plants, wood, etc? Im just curious because I want to get my caribas in the mood.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that's great news. i hope that they do breed for you.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

sell me some if they breed?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

If they were to breed would you be selling them? shipping?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> If they were to breed would you be selling them? shipping?


 im' with him


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow congrats dude







please tell us you have a digital camera to show us some pics when you have a chance "fingers crossed"


----------



## Twin Cities (Jan 31, 2003)

well nothing new as of yet, except the pair is taking up 1/2 the 220 gallon tank and thats unusual... i dont know if it was the best idea to feed the Caribe shoal tonight but i did anyways and they all pretty much ate as usual. 
i cant tell male from female on the Caribe but i can tell the difference in sex on RBPs very easily. one of the Caribe out of the pair is the biggest Cariba in the tank and im hoping thats the female. this fish is Huge too 12''+ that would be A lot of eggs,,,
heres an old video of the shoal.
http://www.videobookmark.com/Piranha/July2603_56.asx
http://www.videobookmark.com/Piranha/July2603_100.asx
http://www.videobookmark.com/Piranha/July2603_300.asx 
there was a few reds in with the Caribe but they were only in there a short time because they just didnt work out with my Caribe shoal.
as far as decorations i dont really use them but im thinkin about getting some large drift wood as long as it doesnt turn my water brown. My water stays crystal clear and the city i live in ( Crystal, MN ) has really good water quality.
sooo the ppl that are asking about shipping, lol id love to say yes but they still have to breed first. i do have a cam and i will take videos too. i was also thinking of sending in a video to '' Real TV '' or '' You Gotta See This '' anyways ill let yall know.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i wish you LOTS OF LUCK!!!!..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Twin Cities, would you like to write a breeding report for PFury, the way NIKE did with his reds, if you manage to breed them (see the pinned topic in the Breeding Forum)?
You know what I mean, with lots of pics, from eggs to juveniles, at all stages, a detailed description of what's going on, how the babies develop, what worked for you and what did not while raising the fry, etc. etc.
Imo, that would be awesome!!!

Anyways, good luck and I hope it works out for you :smile:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Good Luck Twin Cities! Mine have been blowing nest for about 2-3 months now and nothing. If ur's do please let me know what happened and the water perimeter's.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

TC

Are you running a wet/dry system connected to all your tanks like they do in a fish store? I think that adding a big piece of driftwood or a few large rocks to kinda of divide up the tank might make the potential pair feel more comfortable. Whatever you decide to do, good luck. This is so exciting


----------



## Twin Cities (Jan 31, 2003)

No Eggs yet but it still looks like its possible they will breed.
the rbp babies are doing good and ill be hatching brine shrimp for the fry soon and doing at least one water change a day on the fry tanks.
Judazzz thats a good idea about the breeding report, if they do breed id love to do that.
tweaked i do have wet/dry filters on my set up along with an ocean clear and two magnum 350s, hot mags ect. my power bill is 0utrageous ! thats one of the reasons i had these Caribe for sale, but as of now they Are Not for sale. i wouldnt have been able to sell my biggest Cariba annnyways.
so i guess we will see.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow your tank id huge!


----------



## Twin Cities (Jan 31, 2003)

well i guess my caribe were just tripping because i havent seen a big pile of orange eggs yet... so i dont know, ive had these same caribe for over two years and this is the first sign of two fish paired up. so who knows maybe its still possible.


----------

